# Is this Si??? (am I ISFJ?)



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Even though I have been and am quite sure that I am an INFJ, I have been thinking lately that I could also be an ISFJ. Anyhow, I was wondering if I am not using Si much more often than Ni. Maybe I just don't really get the functions. 
I relate extremely well to almost every profile of INFJ, much more than I ever could relate to any ISFJ -profile. I never doubted my Ni since I alway interpret everything way too much. I am constantly interpreting, if you wish, always thinking "but what if that happens". I've always considered myself pretty imaginative, and have even been called this by others, also in a disapproving way, in that people think my imagination/ ability to imagine all kind of scenarios are the reason for my sorrows.
I could not relate to any NF-profile better than to the INFJ-profile.
however....I have come to wonder if I'm not using Si quite often. As e.g., if something is connected to some emotional experience/something of meaning to me, I remember details extremely well, as e.g. what happened on which date, what I was wearing, the exact surroundings. I just wanted to know if this has something to do with Si, or if I'm completely off. I often get extremely senitmental, like visiting certain places that remind me of certain beautiful experiences. I often recall memories in detail and can recreate the mood I was in once that is connected to this kind of memory. 
I am not sure whether I use past experiences in order to deal with new experiences. I would not say "my experience is that x was never good before and so I don't think x will be good in the future." although I sometimes find myself arguing (inside my head) "but it was like this and this, so maybe it won't be like that". but rather when I am stressed out, and I never trust in previous experience. e.g. if someone tells me that I am able to write academic papers because I have done so before I will argue......."but it may have been an accident and does not mean I am going to able to write a paper THIS time".
argh. I feel like my Si-argument does not make too much sense. but I still wanted to hear your opinion on this.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Well its obvious you use Si, but I think if it were your dominant it would show up much much more often in your thought process. The way you explain it makes it seem more like its something that occurs every once in a while in sort of extenuating circumstances. Where as if it were your dominant it would be more like the way you explained it, you use past things youve seen happen to come to conclusions about things happening right now. It would also most likely occur on a day to day basis as well.

so your an INFJ, quit stressing out about it. Youll break out with pimples if you keep stressing, and pimples are sick.

(also if its comforting in any way, my mammy jammy uses Si and its quite obvious. Shes so down to earth its hilarious. I dont think an Si user would ever confuse themselves with being an Ni type to be completely honest, because most of them wouldnt see having Ni as a good thing in their minds. My mom sees my personality traits that I find sweet completely useless and as actual character flaws lol. Half of typing is about choosing preference and obviously you would prefer the function that you see as having some kind of worth.)

I think......


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

What you write is very interesting and I really agree with it. It's really interesting that you say that an Si user would never confuse themselves with being an Ni..... It's sad to hear that your mum sees your personality traits that you like about yourself as character flaws .... this sounds right what you say about chosing preference in connection to the functions that have some worth for you. maybe this is why I never could imagine how one could possibly not LOVE any kind of Ni or Ne use ..... I have strong Si parents, too. This is really frustrating at times, but at least I am lucky in that they appreciate my "strange" way of thinking (it is still "strange" in their eyes, I guess). However, they also stress how "intense" and over-theoretical I am, and that I overstrain people with my way of being. good lord. they don't know about the N/S difference, and I guess they would rate me as "under-"theoretical after having read some posts on this forum....anyway. sorry for ranting.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

The easiest way to determine which IFJ you are, is to determine your temperament. There are some very inherent differences in how the two types interact as well.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think there's any reason to 'worry' - since you identify with INFJ the greatest, you have that to go on, and your description of your 'function' sounds much more Ni than Si. Most people, as is the norm, remember experiences that unlocked great swells of emotion in them more, and we remember how things made us feel before all of the details. I think what discounts Si is your attention to all of the side possibilities. Si uses past experiences to plan for now, essentially. It is in no way inferior to Ni, but Ni also uses past experience to plan for the future over the immediate time frame.


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you seem like more like an ISFJ, to be honest.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> I think you seem like more like an ISFJ, to be honest.


Agreed, which is why I suggested determing the temperament from a test like *this*. The results will show the order of preference for your temperament. Chances are you could be NF with SJ as your second or vice-versa. If all else fails or in addition to you may want to determine your interaction style.


*Chart-the-Course™*​
The theme is having a course of action to follow. People of this stylefocus on knowing what to do and keeping themselves, the group, or the project on track. They prefer to enter a situation having an idea of what is to happen. They identify a process to accomplish a goal and have a somewhat contained tension as they work to create and monitor a plan. The aim is not the plan itself, but to use it as a guide to move things along toward the goal. Their informed and deliberate decisions are based on analyzing, outlining, conceptualizing or foreseeing what needs to be done. 


*Behind-the-Scenes™*​

The theme is getting the best result possible. People of this style focus on understanding and working with the process to create a positive outcome. They see value in many contributions and consult outside inputs to make an informed decision. They aim to integrate various information sources and accommodate differing points of view. They approach others with a quiet, calm style that may not show their strong convictions. Producing, sustaining, defining, and clarifying are all ways they support a group's process. They typically have more patience than most with the time it takes to gain support through consensus for a project or to refine the result.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

What exactly is making you guys say ISFJ? Could you elaborate?


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

I did the temperament-career test and the results were Catalyst in first place and Stabilizer in Second. maybe this explains my confusion...... 
I have also tried to determine my interaction style. the thing is, at first I really really thought I can only have the Behind-the-scenes-style, since I do not perceive myself as directing. however, I saw a video on this site 
INFJ Communication Styles

and it is funny how that made clear that I use directing. If you dismiss the video's idea of distinguishing between informing and direceting however, I'd always say I am informing. However, my bf did this "test" as well, and it was hilarious how he was clearly informing and sucked at the directing-movement. it just seemed so astonishing that I trusted it.


----------



## FrozenFire (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a functions test, that is one of the best ways to tell.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I definitely think I'm more informative that directive. Recently, I went to a computer lab to find that somebody was using a specific computer that had my files on it. Rather than asking "Can I borrow your computer?" I said "I need my files off of that computer." It definitely feels more comfortable to me. They say that ISFJs and INFPs tend to both be that way. 

The only time I'm authoritive is when I have high expectations for a group project. So I'll INSIST on doing something, even when interest is lacking.

My head operates best (I.E. Monologuing, performing, problem solving) when I have a stores of memories to draw from. I like to follow pre-established paths. I'm like a robot, but not 

I've been mistyped as an INFJ and INFP because I relate so much to having dreamlike qualities, my head in the clouds, idealizing a utopia (more recently a soulmate) and looking at things globally.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

*


Halfjillhalfjack said:



I did the temperament-career test and the results were Catalyst in first place and Stabilizer in Second. maybe this explains my confusion......

Click to expand...

*


Halfjillhalfjack said:


> *I have also tried to determine my interaction style. the thing is, at first I really really thought I can only have the Behind-the-scenes-style, since I do not perceive myself as directing. however, I saw a video on this site INFJ Communication Styles and it is funny how that made clear that I use directing. If you dismiss the video's idea of distinguishing between informing and direceting however, I'd always say I am informing. However, my bf did this "test" as well, and it was hilarious how he was clearly informing and sucked at the directing-movement. it just seemed so astonishing that I trusted it.*


*I think that the temperament test may suffice since it confirms what I thought could occur. I generally prefer SP/NT when I take it, which is why I mistyped as INTP for many years. As for the interaction styles, it's best to read the booklet. There is a lot of information that is not on the web. It's relatively cheap.*


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

PixelBrain said:


> What exactly is making you guys say ISFJ? Could you elaborate?


Better question is why everyone says INFJ when all does is mention the other type in being able to relate to descriptions. There are no thinking type descriptions that I do not relate to, depending on the description. That is because I do use all eight functions. Relating to NF core values and INFJ profiles, does not make one INFJ. 

Halfjill/halfjack provides a description of someone that has a developed Si. In fact when she alludes to using Ni in saying, “I always interpret everything way too much. I am constantly interpreting, if you wish, always thinking "but what if that happens". I've always considered myself pretty imaginative, and have even been called this by others, also in a disapproving way, in that people think my imagination/ ability to imagine all kind of scenarios are the reason for my sorrows” Is this an indication that she is using Ni? All types use their imagination and interpret things. It’s never stated where these interpretations are being referenced from. Are the interpretations based on past experiences or future possibilities? Is it possible to gauge an interpretation of anything in the future since it has not happened? Without some ability to know, all interpretations are based on previous experiences.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> I definitely think I'm more informative that directive. Recently, I went to a computer lab to find that somebody was using a specific computer that had my files on it. Rather than asking "Can I borrow your computer?" I said "I need my files off of that computer." It definitely feels more comfortable to me. They say that ISFJs and INFPs tend to both be that way.


But you just described a directive in both examples. Informative would be just that…. I have some files on that computer. In each of your examples, you gave directives by saying you needed your files or asked a direct question if you could get your files. We can and do use both styles to interact. One is comfortable than the other, under a natural setting. Also in the western culture men are raised to take on a more direct role and women an informative role.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are the results of the cognitive functions test I did. However, the results keep changing every time I do this test....

extraverted Sensing (Se) ***************** (17.9)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) *************************** (28)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************** (40.8)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************ (24.5)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************* (19.3)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************* (21.5)
limited use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************************************** (42.2)
excellent use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************************** (46.2)
excellent use


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Functianalyst said:


> Better question is why everyone says INFJ when all does is mention the other type in being able to relate to descriptions. There are no thinking type descriptions that I do not relate to, depending on the description. That is because I do use all eight functions. Relating to NF core values and INFJ profiles, does not make one INFJ.
> 
> Halfjill/halfjack provides a description of someone that has a developed Si. In fact when she alludes to using Ni in saying, “I always interpret everything way too much. I am constantly interpreting, if you wish, always thinking "but what if that happens". I've always considered myself pretty imaginative, and have even been called this by others, also in a disapproving way, in that people think my imagination/ ability to imagine all kind of scenarios are the reason for my sorrows” Is this an indication that she is using Ni? All types use their imagination and interpret things. It’s never stated where these interpretations are being referenced from. Are the interpretations based on past experiences or future possibilities? Is it possible to gauge an interpretation of anything in the future since it has not happened? Without some ability to know, all interpretations are based on previous experiences.


I see what you mean, but, I have to admit, according to my experience, not all types interpret things. I know by far more people who never imagine horrible things happening to them. in contrast, I only know very few people who do it as exessively as I do. this is just my experience....but I always hear everyone say that I interpret way to much and imagine way too much and should just relax. of course my worrying in every case (I guess) relies on something that has already happened. but this seems to be a trigger, rather, that sets the thinking wheel in motion....and I start thinking...but what if this happens...then I will not be able to do this, or then I will have to do this etc. maybe I don't get the whole concept of N and S. maybe those friends who keep imagining all kind of horrible things have just a low self esteem.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> Here are the results of the cognitive functions test I did. However, the results keep changing every time I do this test....
> 
> extraverted Sensing (Se) ***************** (17.9)
> limited use
> ...


Cognitive test are unreliable. They only tell you what functions you are using at the moment. We use all 8 at any given time, so your circumstances dictates which functions you are needing to use to adapt to your situation. It's almost impossible to determine your type from this methiod.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> I see what you mean, but, I have to admit, according to my experience, not all types interpret things. I know by far more people who never imagine horrible things happening to them. in contrast, I only know very few people who do it as exessively as I do. this is just my experience....but I always hear everyone say that I interpret way to much and imagine way too much and should just relax. of course my worrying in every case (I guess) relies on something that has already happened. but this seems to be a trigger, rather, that sets the thinking wheel in motion....and I start thinking...but what if this happens...then I will not be able to do this, or then I will have to do this etc. maybe I don't get the whole concept of N and S. maybe those friends who keep imagining all kind of horrible things have just a low self esteem.


All humans interpret, just not the same way, and not with the same intensity. You're giving type too much credit because interpeting, imaganining and anything else we do has no bearing on type. In fact type has little to do with anything except give us an indication of how we PREFER to take in information S/N or how we PREFER to make decisions using T/F. 

I know a confirmed ISFJ co-worker and live with a confirmed ESFP that drives me batty when they interprets things I say the wrong way. However it goes back to what I said earlier that interpretation cannot be based on future possibilities. They must be gauged by one's foundation from past experiences, or at least our untested ideas and beliefs if we do not have the experience. Otherwise you're not interpreting, you're prejudging based on those set ideas and beliefs.

My general caveat is that I don't ever want to tell someone their type, especially on a forum since for all I know this is just a practice run and you may/not feel the way you are stating. But I do tell folks what type they are not if I see their adamant about what they are saying. In this case, whether you PREFER one of the IFJ types will be up to you to discern which you are. I suggested the best way of doing that earlier by determining your core temperament style. As I said, you could PREFER NF/SJ or vice-versa. BTW, there is a reason for my capitalizing the word each time.


----------

